# 23" Permit and 2 Pomps!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Went fishing with plenty of sand fleas on hand and armed with fly swatters and DEET spray!! Was prettiest day in the last week to do some fishing. Slow start with a lady fish and a couple of remoras. Caught our first pompano after fishing for about an hour. Not too long after that caught our second. Then shortly before lunch one line was hit and went horizontal!! Thought we would lose it before we could get to it! Was a nice 23” Permit!! Right after that had another hit on same rod but got off before we could land it. It straightened the hook! Only one cat all day PTL. Shortly after lunch when we were down to the last few fleas another rod was hit so hard thought we wouldn’t get it in time. Same thing … didn’t land it and hook was straightened. Last thing we caught was a small sea turtle that got hooked in the flipper. Safely unhooked and released. Nice day overall. Thanks JC


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow beautiful pics. Very cool


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

awesome report. you are on fire man!! and what type of hook? might need to stay away from them.


----------



## domertex (Mar 11, 2008)

What beach was this at if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> awesome report. you are on fire man!! and what type of hook? might need to stay away from them.


Dude I swear if he says Eagle Claw/Laser Sharp I'm calling them right now.. haha.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like a great day man! I need to get back into surf fishing..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and pics. Is this P'cola area or???


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

those are some amazing picture's, im glad that people on here have such respect for the out doors. way to go on the turtle what a good picture.. where were you fishing at? By the way what do you mean by 23 inch permit and what are remoras?


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

*Eagle Claw/Laser Sharp*



ThaFish said:


> Dude I swear if he says Eagle Claw/Laser Sharp I'm calling them right now.. haha.


You got it!!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Great report and pics. Is this P'cola area or???


 
Orange Beach/Gulf Shores Area...


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Tobiwan said:


> Wow beautiful pics. Very cool


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

fishin for pompanos said:


> You got it!!!
> 
> View attachment 129370


he called it. haha. I like the mustads in the green packet. I forgot the model but those things would go through Kevlar and I've never had one break or straighten. even when the bull reds are around.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

foreverfishing said:


> he called it. haha. I like the mustads in the green packet. I forgot the model but those things would go through Kevlar and I've never had one break or straighten. even when the bull reds are around.


 
Man shoot me a photo of it, if you can.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

fishin for pompanos said:


> Man shoot me a photo of it, if you can.


don't got a pic. but looked them up. mustad ultra point. I've used the trebles from this model to catch my first king(#2) and use the circles(2/0-4/0) for most of my smaller rigs(pomp rig, Carolina for bottom fishing the bay, etc...)


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Unless it's changed, the Alabama state record for Permit is only a little over 2 pounds and yours looks bigger that that. It would be cool if you broke it.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

*It was a Alabama State record!!!!*



Hangout said:


> Unless it's changed, the Alabama state record for Permit is only a little over 2 pounds and yours looks bigger that that. It would be cool if you broke it.


Hey I just checked the Alabama State record for Permit and it shows to be 3lbs 12.8ozs set on 7/29/13. I caught a 22-1/4" on 8/3/13 and its weight was 4lbs 11ozs (see photo below). The Permit pictured at the beginning over this post was 23" and it probably came in close to 5lbs or more.









22-1/4" on 8/3/13

















23" on 9/5/13


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------

